# RIP Jess



## Tyrael (Oct 12, 2012)

My baby (collie/lurcher, 18 years old) is getting put to sleep in an hour, will be a hard drive. Been with me since before I could walk or talk, I have no memories of life without her. She's had a good life though. Sweet dreams puppy.


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

hope all has gone well, i couldnt do it with our first dog, its so hard.

all the best


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

R.I.P its never nice losing a pet never mind a family member who has been around for 18 years 

Not sure if you seen it or not but there is a sticky thread in R.I.P section with a poem that may help you...incase you haven't seen it I will post it here....

If it should be that I grow frail and weak
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then will you do what must be done,
For this the last battle can't be won.
You will be sad I understand,
But don't let grief then stay your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship must stand the test.
We have had so many happy years,
You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
When the time comes, please, let me go.
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,
Only, stay with me till the end
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.
I know in time you will agree
It is a kindness you do to me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.
Don't grieve that it must be you
Who has to decide this thing to do;
We've been so close we two these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

My thoughts are will you and your family...


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Aw rest in peace jess


----------

